

Google opens up more of their core Java libraries - strlen
http://code.google.com/p/guava-libraries/

======
fleaflicker
a lot of the primitives and io functionality has long been available in the
jakarta commons projects

<http://commons.apache.org/io/> <http://commons.apache.org/lang/> (ArrayUtils
contains primitives functionality)

i haven't looked at it in detail yet but a cursory look at the api doesn't
show much you couldn't find elsewhere.

~~~
strlen
I'd imagine part of the reason this was released was for the same reason a
stripped down version of their web server was released-- to allow other
internal Google projects to be released as open source without much
modification.

Not as much "new stuff" there as opposed to guice, GWT and google-collections.

Their concurrency utilities, on the other hand are interesting.

------
gills
It's nice that they are releasing this, but it's boilerplate that most shops
are going to have in one form or another, whether by open source or something
they brewed in-house long before an alternative surfaced.

~~~
brianobush
at least it will give new shops something to start from instead of writing
their own. +1 for google.

